# ScanSpeak new full range



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Who's going to be the first to try this out?
Scan-Speak


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/industry-shop-talk/153845-new-scan-offerings-2-fullrange-redesigned-10f.html


----------

